# Into the 11's: 11.8 sec 120 mph 1/4 mile



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

After last weeks bad weather and a 12.1 sec 1/4 mile I was looking for another opportunity to break into the 11's. Found out there's another NHRA sanctioned track within driving distance and they were doing a Test-n-Tune. And the weather yesterday was unusually good. Nice high pressure system on top of us, and we actually had frost on the ground this morning...

~52F, ~30.13 pressure, dew point ~32 F at 1000 ft -> Density Altitude of ~ 603 ft for these runs.

Only did two runs and left before breaking anything. Both runs were 11.8's.

Due to traction issues last time I did a couple things that are counter intuitive from what I've done in the past or read others doing... Had over half a tank of fuel in there for more rear weight and left the traction control nannies on. There's just too much slippage that occurs without the traction control using the Hoosier DOT drag radials. Think I'd need even better tires to apply full fuel without the traction control nannies and LSD helping maintain the grip.

Oh, I also changed the shifting procedure a bit based on what I was seeing after studying some of the data I've collected. Think others will also find getting out of 2nd gear earlier is better. The transmission is in fluid coupling mode in 2nd and 3rd is full lockup. You'll transfer power better in full lockup.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUc4OQdhSp8

Predicted 0-60mph would be 3.58 seconds.

After topping off and driving home the car was predicting 49mpg's as it pulled into the garage. It tends to be a little optimistic vs hand calculated, but still ... This has been the favorite car I've ever owned.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

What fo you think the car can do without slicks???

335d can take an E9x M3 apparently!!!!

Makes me happy I kept the 335d as a DD and swaped the E93 M3 for an Evo strictly from a track/performance perspective!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

mt3ch said:


> What fo you think the car can do without slicks???


Not sure. Maybe next time I go to the track I'll try it on my street tires and find out. I'm certain the 60' launch time will suffer, but that would just give more time to accelerate which can lead to a higher trap speed. Here's a good link that describes some of the dynamics involved.

http://www.stangnet.com/mustang-forums/threads/trap-speed-vs-et-explained-here.567417/

_1) Trap Speed will tell you about your HP to weight.
2) ET will tell you more about traction and your launch.

_
I've found this to be true with my experiences at the track as well. On a given day, quite often the slower 60' times give higher trap speeds.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Have you tried two sandbags in the trunk over the axle for traction? Say 40-50lb bags? Thing with fuel in the tank is that it shifts around.


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

That's impressive. What all do u have done again? Tuning, DPF delete and sprayin meth?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> Not sure. Maybe next time I go to the track I'll try it on my street tires and find out. I'm certain the 60' launch time will suffer, but that would just give more time to accelerate which can lead to a higher trap speed. Here's a good link that describes some of the dynamics involved.
> 
> http://www.stangnet.com/mustang-forums/threads/trap-speed-vs-et-explained-here.567417/
> 
> ...


I looked at that link.

Concerning trap speed, there was an equation there.

HP= weight* (trap speed in MPH/228.4)^3

where weight is total including driver

seems i recall a 335D stock curb weight is 3800 lb. Not sure how big a guy TDI is but we know he did a few things to reduce vehicle weight. I will guess 3950 lb total.

HP= 3950*(119.95/228.4)^3=3950*0.1448=572 hp !!!!!!!

just using the formula from the stangnet link. TDI, do you have a estimated weight as you mentioned doing a little bit of equipment removal if i recall. I know you have done a number of things but the 572 hp just can't be


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

2010335dsport said:


> That's impressive. What all do u have done again? Tuning, DPF delete and sprayin meth?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


His car is bone stock.

He is just a really good driver. 

I watched that video 10 times. AWESOME!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DaveN007 said:


> His car is bone stock.
> 
> He is just a really good driver.
> 
> I watched that video 10 times. AWESOME!


A bone stock 335d!? Those numbers would humble many a poseur.

OP - out of curiosity, what are you holding the RPMs at prior to launch?


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

*Well done*

Nice job!


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

robster10 said:


> Have you tried two sandbags in the trunk over the axle for traction? Say 40-50lb bags? Thing with fuel in the tank is that it shifts around.


I use that setup in the winter in the car and truck. Good midwest ******* traction aids


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> I looked at that link.
> 
> Concerning trap speed, there was an equation there.
> 
> ...


I've looked at several different formula's for converting trap speed/ET to HP. They give really big numbers. If you look at the pwr curve of the 335d it's pretty flat across the rpm's where the transmission is shifting, so the application of pwr vs time is pretty consistent, which should make some of these formula's fairly accurate. But I haven't studied any of them in depth. The 0-60mph calculator linked in the first post seems very accurate from what I looked at. And it's predicted 1/8 mile mph is right on the money with all my time slips from these last couple weekends.

As far as weight reduction goes, here's my list:

Front of Car (~33.5 lbs)
3 lbs AEM intake filter
5 lbs EGR cooler delete
5.5 lbs M3 Cowl
3 lbs Engine Cover
17 lb Ecotune downpipe

Rear of car 
35 lbs muffler delete

Then the homemade rear diffuser assembly adds ~ 4.5 lbs back on the rear. And the crankcase filter and secondary 2um water seperating filter add some extra weight to the front, and the H2O/methanol pump adds a few lbs to the rear...

If you look at the online dragstrip calculators, it takes a lot of weight reduction to make much of a dent in time.

I've usually assumed ~4000 lbs with me in the car. The only time I've tried to weigh the car with me in it was at the dump on their vehicle scale. It said 4230 lbs, but I think that's high...


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> A bone stock 335d!? Those numbers would humble many a poseur.
> 
> OP - out of curiosity, what are you holding the RPMs at prior to launch?


Hold on ... it's far from stock and I'm not an excellent driver. I've done ~12 1/4 passes is all. And as you can see from the 60' times I wasn't able to figure out how to effectively launch the car, which is about the only place skill is needed on the dragstrip with an automatic...

This is from last weeks 12.1 effort. You can see the rpm/egt's here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an129TNNtH0


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow this is awesome!


----------



## Hivolts (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice video's! I'm guessing you are running a tuner (or is the service light on from the egr delete)? How about spraying? That's a fast 335d with 0-60 less than 4 seconds. I'm jealous.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hivolts said:


> Nice video's! I'm guessing you are running a tuner (or is the service light on from the egr delete)? How about spraying? That's a fast 335d with 0-60 less than 4 seconds. I'm jealous.


Thanks.

Which video are you referring to that had the service light? My drag slicks don't have the TPMS's and have triggered sound/lights. Depending on which specific video you're referring too, that might be it. Or it could be something else, but without knowing what specifically you're referring to ... don't know how to answer the question.

This years results are after a lot of work done over the Winter. The main thing is some new stuff with Ecotune and some custom built controllers for a couple other things. One of which is H2O/methanol. And some fairly extensive hardware modifications. Including a Quaife LSD and other stuff...


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Was running out of time this year to get to the track for a test-n-tune with things fully tweaked up to show Jarek's tune's capability, playing with my custom stuff, on God's Dyno.

This weekend I had an open weekend, and it was the last test-n-tune of their season. The air was good, but there was a ~15 mph headwind, which was deeply sub-optimum. But, took a chance and went anyway

Last years 11.84 was with a ~10 mph tailwind, but today I got a 11.90 into a ~15 mph (gusting to >20) headwind. Accounting for a ~25 mph wind delta, this is a large power delta (extra wind drag loss at the 1/4 mile point for this years vs last years run is ~46 hp). And density altitude conditions were essentially the same. And I should also note this run had a ~100 deg F lower EGT than last year...

Thank you Jarek.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=498dIbN76Pw


----------

